# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  35 Sunsets Slices of Salt Life from the Capital of Cool

## Kahuna3

Late Wednesday afternoon I’ll be digging my toes into the warm sands of my favorite beach. I’ll probably hang out at White Sands for a while, then walk down to Sunnyside, say ‘Hi’ to Maureen and have a Stripe or two. Later, I’ll turn westward and watch the first of the 35 sunsets that I’ll be seeing this reach.

Yesterday, Bea and I arrived home from Panama City Beach, Florida, where we spent a month. It was nice. I love the Gulf Coast. The people there are genuine and very friendly. But now I am more than ready for Negril. This will be my second trip to Negril in three months; I spent 12 days there in early December. That was a solo trip; Bea was working and I just had to escape the winter-hell that is Ottawa. As I look out the window now, it’s snowing heavily – like it’s saying, “Welcome back, sucker.” So I’m rip-roarin’ ready to get the flock outa here.

We’ll be in Negril for 35 days. Like last year, there’s gonna be a constant stream of peeps coming and going during my stay – so I expect to be busy, but busy in a good way. 

Lately my writing muse – her name is Calliope – has been begging for some attention; some nurturing, some exercise. It’s like having a big old dog that needs a daily walk, or an itch that needs scratching. So – thought I – why not scratch Calliope in the form of a good ole Negril.com trip report?  

Then I thought – well, that could be a problem. You see, I don’t go to Negril to party, or to stay up late or to drink a lot, or to smoke my face off. Nothing wrong with that, it’s just not my style. I’m not saying that I don’t occasionally indulge in the aforementioned pass-times, I just don’t make any of them the object of my day. Most of my days in Negril are quiet, laid-back, contemplative and somewhat repetitive, so my trip report might be a bit boring for y’all. That’s why I usually don’t do trip reports; my life is predictable, repetitive and by most people’s standards - dull. But then I thought, what the hell, I’m gonna go for it, and if people find it boring, well . . . 

So, for what it’s worth and whatever it may become, I humbly submit this opening piece of my 2013 Negril Trip Report.
Tomorrow I’ll go over the cast of characters that will be dropping in over the next six weeks. They are, after all, the meat in the bun of my moveable feast. But right now I’ve got to do some packing.

----------


## marley9808

Ooooh....can't wait! And somehow I don't think anyone will find it boring!

Enjoy your trip!

----------


## justchuck

Let the trip begin!

----------


## Cands

Can't wait!!!!! Thank you!

----------


## Bossman

Looking forward to your posts. I'm sure we'll see you strolling down the beach..........Walk Good!

----------


## POOPER

Alright, I have taken my seat and fastened my seat belt. Please continue before I have to get up and pee...

----------


## Lady Jane

^^^ What pooper said. LOL

Bring it on, show us whatcha got!  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Jaherring

I love PCB!!

----------


## DConkle

Looking forward to your report very much!

----------


## Boogzy

Great news. Looking forward to your perspective of a laid back report. Just to add a wee bit of excitement to your trip why don't you come to Tayons on Feb 15 and cheer us Canadians on in the annual Canada vs Jamaica pool tournament.  respect Boogzy

----------


## takinitslow

Nice met some of the cast last year. Hope to meet some more this year. Great people.

----------


## Mike_D

Thanks K3! This is like a special little treat just for loyal boardies.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Can't wait.  Feels like winter will never end here in NY.  The reports and pictures always help.

----------


## Guirigay

Excellent! I'm really looking forward to this! Have a great reach.

----------


## NikkiV

I don't think there ever is a "dull" moment in Negril, just relaxing & laid back, which is exactly what I enjoy too. Can't wait to read the rest of your story.

----------


## heater

Ready for more, please.

----------


## Stoners6

Great start.

----------


## Kahuna3

> Great news. Looking forward to your perspective of a laid back report. Just to add a wee bit of excitement to your trip why don't you come to Tayons on Feb 15 and cheer us Canadians on in the annual Canada vs Jamaica pool tournament.  respect Boogzy


That sounds like fun - I'll be there!


Unlike last year's report, with Fabs, this will definately be a tame report that Rob/Lisa won't have to redact. So I hope I haven't raised any expectations.

The Crew:
Like I said there is going to be a really big crew dropping in and out this reach. Somewhere around twenty-three, all told. Some of them old friends and acquaintances, some friends of friends, and some newbies. 

But this year Im really, really, super excited because my baby girl, Alex, will be coming!!  Whoo Hoo! Well, shes not really a baby anymore, shes 28, but yah know, shell always be my baby girl. This will be Alexs second trip to Negril. She came down in 98 when Bea and I got married at Point Village. If youve read my travelogue, Walk Good, you might recognize Alex as Hannah. My wife Bea, incidentally, was Amy in Walk Good. Names were changed to protect the innocent. Alex and her beau Josh, arrive for eight days on Feb 16th.  

My good buddy Shrek (his beach name) will be down for 16 days starting on Feb 4th. Hes bringing his mother Flo, who lives in Newfoundland, and his cute little daughter Marley, who is 7, along with him for the first week. Then Shreks Significant Other, Katt, will be down for the last ten days. Shrek and I are stoked to going to the Bob Marley bashment at MXIII on the night he arrives. By the way, Shreks daughter Marley was named after Bob  but her beach name is Ragga  which is short for Raggamuffin.

Okay  I wont go on too much about The Crew, instead Ill introduce them and provide photos as they arrive on scene. They are really quite the eclectic group  youll see. Just wait till you meet JT.

Im finished packing. I had to triage my big suitcase to get it below the 50lbs that Air Canada allows. The last thing that went in was my big, comfortable pillow. Its heavy, its bulky, but Oh so necessary.

My flight leaves Ottawa at 07:00 tomorrow, via Toronto, arriving in MoBay at 13:15. So, if Clive is on-time, I should be on the beach by four oclock. Yah, mon, very soon come.

----------


## POOPER

I actually went and bought one of those comfy pillows after you previously mentioned it. Takes a day or two to adapt, but once you do you will be grateful you made the switch.

----------


## Jenn

Yeah!! I am soooo looking forward to this!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kimbobwee

See ya on the Beach K3!!!

----------


## Kay Spiker Pontius

I got yout book "walk good" for Christmas 
We are on our flight now!!
We will be staying on the beach. I would like you to autograph my book if we pass by!

----------


## Lady Jane

Looking forward to hearing all your fun stories.

----------


## lanetop

i might move to mexico..great ad at bottom of page  way cheaper than negril....

----------


## Creasemon

Nice ! Looking forward to your version since i have been going to Negril since '78 a lot of my wild days & nights are way back in the rear view mirror too ! I live vicariously thru our Countryman PGW - He is the King of Bop until you drop! Plus any of the wild days I had I need to get other people to confirm for me !

----------


## Kahuna3

> Nice ! Looking forward to your version since i have been going to Negril since '78 a lot of my wild days & nights are way back in the rear view mirror too ! I live vicariously thru our Countryman PGW - He is the King of Bop until you drop! Plus any of the wild days I had I need to get other people to confirm for me !


I hear you Creasemon. But don't get me wrong, I still have a load of fun in Negril, my days just start earlier and end earlier. Thing is, I remember most of them pretty well, with only the occasional blank spot.


06:55am – Siting in seat 12F - Ottawa International Airport:

“Good morning ladies and gentlemen, this is your Captain speaking. We, ah, we have a little technical problem here, ah, our computer is giving us an error, ah, so we’re going to have maintenance take a look at it and, ah, we’ll get back to you on our status soon.”

Yeah. That was the start of it – you know how it goes. Long story short, I’m back at home now and re-booked for tomorrow morning.

So it’s now going to be 34 Sunsets, but that’s OK, I prefer even numbers.

Yes, I'm a bit pissed, having spent 2 hours on an airplane and not moved an inch. But, these things do happen and getting all cranky about it is pointless and a waste of energy. But I am going to miss walking the beach and swimming in the ocean tomorrow morning.

Laytah!!

----------


## Dana1

> Long story short, I’m back at home now and re-booked for tomorrow morning.
> 
> So it’s now going to be 34 Sunsets, but that’s OK, I prefer even numbers.
> 
> Yes, I'm a bit pissed, having spent 2 hours on an airplane and not moved an inch. But, these things do happen and getting all cranky about it is pointless and a waste of energy. But I am going to miss walking the beach and swimming in the ocean tomorrow morning.
> 
> Laytah!!


Wow, that would really suck!  Bam....you just lost a day of your holiday!  Not so bad when you're going for 35 days but how bad does that suck for the people who are going for just a week!  I hope the airline compensated you for this!

----------


## Lady Jane

Oh noooooo  :Confused: 
Good thing you like even numbers.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nutz4travel

Well that just sucks!  At least it's warm here tonight!  Safe trip tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## VVHT

Kahuna,

If it is any consolation....  I prefer they find the problems on the tarmac and not at 30,000 FT!!

Looking forward to the on-site reports!

VVHT

----------


## Lady Jane

Hopefully you are on your way now

----------


## Kahuna3

Made it!
Only took 36 hours, but Im here.

Met Mark and Cheryl (the 1st two of my peeps) at the departure gate in Toronto. I used to work with Mark in Vancouver when I was still in the aviation business. He and Cheryl are Zoo People. When I first met them and found out that they went to Hedo exclusively, I talked him into staying on the beach for a bit. Their first try, several years ago, they stayed three days at CoCo. They liked it. Theyve gradually upped their non-Zoo stays and are freelancing for 11 days this year. They are up at Moonlight and Im going to visit them tomorrow. BTW  Bea wont be here until Saturday, so Im batching it for a few days.

After a three beer drive with Clives from MoBay, we arrived in Negril at 4:00. I did a quick unpacking and hit the beach. I went up to Sunnyside and hugged Maureen, she said I looked fresh  I guess that means I dont look beachy. Next door, Myrna has built a new porch in front of her store, Nice, I stood there and drank my 4th beer as I watched the sunset, it was nice, One down, 33 to go. I walked up the beach to Merrills, got propositioned once along the way. Hey, Mon  I still got it!  Ha!

Jumped a taxi into town and took a wad of Jam $$ from the Scotia bank machine. Walked up to Canoe, got a beer- there was a BIG crowd there and a steel pan band playing. Said Hi to Rob and Lisa. Hung for a bit, then walked back to the Corner bar and popped in for beer number 6. It was early so it was quiet.

Came back to White Sands and checked the beach from the sun deck. There was a huge bonfire at Sun Beach, it was a beautiful night. 

I got up at 4:17 this morning, so I was too bushed to go up there and check it out.
Tomorrow Im going to give the parrot toy that I brought down to Dude, Franciss new baby Macaw.

Pictures and details tomorrow  or the next day.

----------


## Lady Jane

:Cool:  Glad you made it!

----------


## Bossman

Pon da rock.............let your journey begin. I'm looking forward to your updates. Soon come can't come soon enough.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Going to miss hangin with JT on the Seasplash deck and the other feb regulars this year, march seems so for away  :Frown:

----------


## jan24

Glad you made it safe and looking forward to your story.  Don't panic when you hear me screaming as I get my nerve up to Parasail this year. Hope to run into you for a signature on your other book. Last year I caught you on the bus crawl.

----------


## justchuck

I hope you enjoyed your morning swim!

----------


## Kahuna3

My alarm went off this morning just as the first fingers of sunlight began to sneak their way stealthily around the edges of the window curtain. No, I dont set an alarm. Every morning the night security guard, after his graveyard shift, starts his motor cycle not too far from my room, and revs it up. Thats when I wake up.

So, I popped out of bed and went for a walk north along the beach, as is my habit at least every second morning. Im happy to report that there is lots of sand on the beach, even more than when I was here in December, and the beach up in front of Beaches lives up to its name, and then some. But the moon is in its waxing Gibbous phase, so one would expect the water to be down a little. So all the Apocalyptoes can chill out for a while, until the next storm comes and moves the sand around. Then the cries of the sky is falling will once again be heard on this board.

The water was a bit rough for my morning swim, its windy today, but it was so nice to get into the water.

Today I stocked the larder. Went into town and visited my favorite market stand, just past the Devon Ice cream stand a likkle way up a road that leads up to RedGround. As I approached, I heard a lone male singing in a clear, modulated voice  a hymn praising the Lord. I kept walking, drawing closer;

Theres not one broken vessel that God, cant mend

I spotted the man; he was dreadlocked, sitting over a small, smoking cook fire over which sat a steaming pot. He was slicing vegetables into the pot as he sang.  He sang in a slow rhythm as he worked. I stopped at the beginning of the row of fruit and vegetable stands. It was quiet and tranquil. The sun dappled the ground around, smoke curled up from the cook fire. I looked around. A lady nearby was peeling ackee into a bucket between her knees, she sang quietly along with the man. Other ladies sat, some in quiet contemplation, some hummed. It was a far cry from the usual banter that one normally hears in the market. I felt as if Id walked into a church service. The mans voice washed soothingly over the small market. 

I went to a stand and quietly did my shopping. As I paid the vendor for the coconuts Id selected, she said, God bless you. 

I walked out onto the road feeling blessed, the mans voice followed me; the rhythm was calming, almost hypnotic. As I approached the Sav road I saw a man sitting, hunched over on a broken concrete wall. He looked downtrodden, homeless, derelict; not uncommon in Negril. At the sight of him my elevated mood collapsed. As I neared the traffic circle and entered the hustle and bustle of centre Negril, I was firmly back in reality.

This afternoon I'm off to Moonlight Villas to visit with Mark And Cheryl.
LayTah!

----------


## T&A

Very, very nice... :Smile:

----------


## Michele Beisser

New Book????????

----------


## GGram25

More report please..this is helping immensely until I can my toes in de sand and wata!!  Listening to Reggae on Pandora to help keep the mind at ease....

----------


## marley9808

What a great post....I'm hooked already!

----------


## Jim-Donna

I really enjoy the way you write. Its pleasent to read.............................CONTINUE~~~PLEASE  .

YEP you still "HAVE IT"~ LOL

----------


## yetta

Nice!! You definitely captured the vibe at the fruit/veg vendor area!  My favorite place to shop for fresh fruit. Can't wait to hear more. Maybe it will warm my heart enough to rid me of the snow outside my home.  :Smile:

----------


## Kahuna3

Yesterday afternoon, just before heading out from my room, I heard a ruckus in the Ethiopian apple tree just outside my deck. The tree is bearing fruit now, laden with apples. I looked in the tree and saw the culprit  a Bald Pate. He was in there flapping around and feasting on the ripe apples. Heres a photo of him: 



I went out to the road in front of White Sands to flag a taxi down, I was headed up to Home Sweet Home to see Mark and Cheryl. Out on the road I met a group of people (Beachwalker and his crew) who were waiting for the One Love bus, they were going on the pub crawl. So I waited a while and caught a ride up to Sunset After Dark (1st pub stop) then hoofed it up to H.S.H. Ill be going on at least two pub crawls over the next month.

I spent a quiet, relaxing afternoon on the lawn at HSH overlooking the water. It was quite windy and the water was rough, so we couldnt go snorkeling. 




Later I hoped a cab into town, went to the Chiny Mans, picked up a flat of Cranberry Wata, my Negril go-to drink. Now all I need to get is a bottle of Coruba dark rum  to mix with Ginger beer for my sunset cocktail.

Went to the Sundeck for sunset, met a couple of good ole boys, Mark and Archie, who come every year this time. There was a crowd up on the deck. Archie looked out at the sun, which was just touching the water, and announced loudly, Theres gonna be a green flash tonite folks!

Some of the gathered agreed with him. Me, well Ive watched a lot of sunsets, but have never seen a green flash. But, the sky was clear and there were no clouds, so I was hopeful.

We all watched as the sun slowly sunk. When it got to the point where it was just about gone, Archie said, Look now, here it comes . . . three, two, one . . . BAM!

And WOW  there was a GREEN FLASH. My first one!  We all looked around at each other in amazement and a few people cheered. High fives went around. It was one of those cool, quintessential, Negril moments. 

Ah! The Salt Life.

Before the green flash:


After the green flash from Sunset Beach:

----------


## Lady Jane

Nice pics! Looking good K3. Sure that motorcycle alarm isn't Patrick next door at Nirvana? He revs her up every morning, plenty. LOL

----------


## Kahuna3

> Nice pics! Looking good K3. Sure that motorcycle alarm isn't Patrick next door at Nirvana? He revs her up every morning, plenty. LOL


Yes it could be him, I've never actually seen who/where the bike is. Whoever it is, he makes sure the bike is well warmed and revved up before he departs.  Reliable alarm though.

----------


## Lady Jane

> Yes it could be him, I've never actually seen who/where the bike is. Whoever it is, he makes sure the bike is well warmed and revved up before he departs.  Reliable alarm though.


I would have no DOUBT that its Patrick. He is my alarm too.  :-)

----------


## POOPER

Nice! And I am with you regarding all things green flash. I have stared at numerous sunsets and have yet to see one......

----------


## ackee

..went to di chinaman store here in Toronto dis mawning and saw Jackfruit...Yu know how much it cawst per poun'?....C$4.97...  mi kiss mi teet begrudgingly..

----------


## Kahuna3

> ..went to di chinaman store here in Toronto dis mawning and saw Jackfruit...Yu know how much it cawst per poun'?....C$4.97...  mi kiss mi teet begrudgingly..


The jackfruit was really good, ackee. Still pulling de fibres from between mi teet.


So, like I said, Bea will be here after sunset, fresh from the Great White North. 
In the meantime, heres a video that I shot yesterday.  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALwRo...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Dana1

> Y I looked in the tree and saw the culprit  a Bald Pate.


Also known as a white-crowned pigeon...

----------


## Sam I Am

Thanks for the stories and video... keep up the good work!

----------


## Kahuna3

Have you ever seen the Cake Lady? I always watch for her just after sunset, cruising the beach with her cake box balanced atop her head. She has either carrot or chocolate  when I spot her my mouth starts to water for the chocolate. She a real sweetie  Miss Hermine. If you see her, go over, have a chat and get a piece of cake  you wont regret it. I always eat the cake I get from her right on-the-spot. Here she is at Sun Beach:


Sunset last night was Awesome!!


Treasure is hidden at Booby Cay - I knew it!


Check out the beach at Beaches - W-I-D-E, mon!


A cool looking beach bird:

----------


## nutz4travel

Lovin it!  Thanks for the pics  :Smile:

----------


## groove16

awesome pics and report.....

----------


## Lady Jane

I think the bird is called a Crab Catcher. There was a nesting pair at Nirvana last year. 
Great photos. I have hear about the cake lady but I have yet to see her. Maybe this year. I think I need to stay out later on the beach.

----------


## Dana1

> I think the bird is called a Crab Catcher.


Correct. Also known as a Yellow-crowned Night-heron.  Great pic  :Smile:

----------


## Bossman

Great picture of Miss Herman. Great to see she is still on the beach and looking good. She is an Icon on the beach. She always has a story to tell and also has excellent banana bread cake that she makes for me every year. Hopefully we will see her next
 week. Thanks for posting the pics.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Is it possible she is the same cake lady from my first stay on the beach in,90. We stayed at Sunbeam cottages where Maureen,s bar is now, and there was a lady the came around just after dinner back then. I always got the banana bread and still remember it being so good.

----------


## Jaherring

Thanks for the great photos! Hope to see the cake lady next week!

----------


## Bossman

> Is it possible she is the same cake lady from my first stay on the beach in,90. We stayed at Sunbeam cottages where Maureen,s bar is now, and there was a lady the came around just after dinner back then. I always got the banana bread and still remember it being so good.


Very likely she is the same "Cake Lady". We have seen her since our first trip in '91. She is sweet and remembers us every year. We reminence every time we see her. She can tall a story.

----------


## Kahuna3

Hey Bossman and PGW - you, sounds like the Cake Lady of past times - she certainly is old enough to have been around that long. Such a sweet old soul - I love her - and her cake.

Hooray!! Today is the last day for the Canadian penny! Finally, I've been 'releasing pennies into the environment' forthe last five years.

Bea and I have been busy, so not so much time to write and post, we joined the CSA gym for the month of Feb. 

Here is a bit for today.
I brought a parrot toy down with me to give to Francis pair of breeding macaws, Sinbad and Tiki. I guess I feel a little sorry for them, spending their lives in a cage. So, anyhow, heres a shot of the toy before it went into the cage and also a shot of Sinbad:




Francis hung the toy and I came back a few hours later to see that they had done some quick work on it  I dont know if they like it, or hate it, but they ripped it pretty good. Heres a shot of the cage floor below the toy:


Heres the cool thing  Sinbad and Tiki had a baby!! His name is Dude and he is two months old. Francis hand fed him and hes tame and friendly  unlike his papa who would snap your finger off if given the opportunity. Dude has his own cage. There is also another baby in the hutchwith mon and pop. Francis will be taking it out in the next week or so, Ill try to get a shot of it. Heres a shot of The Dude:


Shrek, Ragga and Flo arrived from Ottawa today. Also, Mark and Cheryl move from Home Sweet Home down to Charela, so the crowd is thickening. Should be a good sunset gathering tonite, Ill try to get a group shot so you can see the crew.

Random beach shot - just before sunset when the lighting is so soft:

----------


## bjritz

Great writing! Love this report and your pics. Great use of the light. Nice beach expander you put into use there, looks like one could walk seventeen abreast and all stay in the line!

Green flash, wow, that is cool. I too have looked and only seen one in San Diego once. Nice to share it with the appreciative. 

Liked your picture of yourself, got that whole better looking than Richard Branson thing going, work it.

Now, how about some more, we are anticipating more delights.

----------


## Mrs Wilson

Hey Rolly - ENjoying the stories!  I've been wondering about John - your pal and our Seasplash partner last year.  Wondering if he'll be around this year last half of March when we will be there.  It's late perhaps.  And Pool Guy when are you there?

----------


## poolguywindsor

Just booked today for wednesday, and will be back march 5th for a week on the beach Hope to see John around if he is around.

----------


## Kahuna3

> Hey Rolly - ENjoying the stories!  I've been wondering about John - your pal and our Seasplash partner last year.  Wondering if he'll be around this year last half of March when we will be there.  It's late perhaps.  And Pool Guy when are you there?


John (JT) will be coming on Feb 11 for 3 weeks.
I know John lurks this board, you will see him lurking on the beach with no shirt and a red solo cup.

----------


## Mrs Wilson

I'll miss you all!  John if you are lurking -- will miss sitting at the bar with you early in the morning, well all day really.  Another year.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Maybe I will run into him, we overlap a couple days.

----------


## Kahuna3

> Maybe I will run into him, we overlap a couple days.


See you soon PGW.

The sky is blue and filled with puffy white clouds, the water is emerald green and, further out, azure blue. The wind is fresh and out of the north-west. The sun is hot and the Stripes are cold. It is yet another beautiful day in the Capital of Cool.



Waiting for the sun to set, me and my bride.



While I was waiting to cross the road this morning I saw three truckloads of big bamboo roll by and turn into Waves. Theres lots of activity there as they are getting the grounds ready for the Donkey Races this coming Sunday.



This is a big week in Negril, it being the Bob Marley birthday bash week. Tonite and tomorrow nite there are big shows at MXlll, check it out. 


Were having a pig roast at White Sands tomorrow night, with the band that usually plays at the Boat Bar. This is gonna be a riot! Photos and videos to come. Friday is the annual Pee Wees birthday party, Im going. Sunday well be at the Donkey Races.

----------


## Kahuna3

Okay - I gotta start by saying that I feel like a pimp being the only one posting in the thread that I started . . .  hmmmm . . . 


Whuuuh!  It is hot today, mon . . . . but I like it!
Things are settling into a predictable rhythm, today started with a walk on the pristine beach followed by a swim in the placid, flat ocean. There wasnt a breath of wind this morning. I watched Mudd (he of dog collar fame) launch a hot air balloon from Donaldsons and it went straight up for minutes before slowly drifting out over the water.

This afternoon, Bea, Shrek and I feasted on enormous, mouth-watering patties from Niah  that man of Rasta fame. Mine was a combo  a delicious mixture of chicken, ackee and callaloo - deep fried in a pan of artery thickening oil over Niahs natural wood fire. Although it was hot outside, I cant image what the temperature was in Niahs bamboo shack.
Then I took a nap. Tonight is the pig roast and Bob Marley birthday party at White Sands. Party on, dude!

Here is a shot of the dog that adopted us just before sunset. After a brief interlude of scratching the flea-infested mutt behind his mangy ears, Bea went to the room and retrieved the can of cocktail wieners that she had picked up at Value Master just in case such a forlorn hobo should drop by. You should have seen his ears perk up when he heard Bea pull the lid off that can. A beach dog! Wasnt his first dinner from a can, obviously. Anyhow, at the ripping of the top he got excited as a fat boy walking into a candy store.




She fed him from an improvised dish, cut from the bottom of an old juice jug  so that he wouldnt get sand on the feast. Well, he pulled each wiener out of the dish and dropped it in the sand, nosed it around a bit and then ate it.
Last night we dined on conch bits at Sun Beach, washed down with copious amounts of Red Stripe. There was some kind of gecko festival going on, because at one point in our meal there were three of the little critters circling the ceiling above us. That ceiling is painted eggshell blue, which is not in the colour spectrum of the chameleon. Look at him trying to turn blue! 



At the end of our meal, just in time  who should appear but the Cake Lady!  Banana loaf this time. We gorged ourselves on two large pieces.

----------


## Jaherring

Great photos! I can't wait to be there on the 12th.

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for the pics!  It sounds like there are lots of activities going on.  I only get to go in the off season so its generally pretty slow.

----------


## spottycatz

Loving this, always waiting for the next update!  Cheers for sharing!

----------


## nutz4travel

Keep it coming!  BTW snow forecast in Ottawa tomorrow, so enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Sunny

Loving your report!!!

----------


## Mrs Wilson

That cake looks outta sight!  I've never seen the Cake Lady -- but I sure would be interested in meeting up with her.

----------


## groove16

this is a great report...we always take food and treats for the beach dogs.....and they always seem to roll it in the sand before eating it...must be their seasoning...lol

----------


## ackee

hehehehehe  Bob's birthday celebrated with a pig roast??  LOL   the rastaman mus be rollin in his grave... a wha kinda ting "dat" ?

----------


## Bossman

Thanks for the pics and updates Kahuna. We really enjoy your style. Three more sleeps and we're on our way. I just got a call from my sister in Boston and they are expecting 18 - 24 inches of snow from Friday morning thru Saturday evening. A good ol' noreaster. They were going to fly out on Saturday but re-booked for Sunday. We'll have get started without them. 

Soon come can't come soon enough!

----------


## Lady Jane

Great pics K3. And great writing of course. I can just see that dog rolling around his treats in the sand. Yup ready for a BIG Nor'easter rolling in here Fri and Sat. 30-60cms. Please absorb some of that sun for me please. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jim-Donna

Clap,Clap,Clap............It's holding me over till my time~

----------


## T&A

Class A reporting...can't wait to be there in person!

----------


## Kahuna3

> hehehehehe  Bob's birthday celebrated with a pig roast??  LOL   the rastaman mus be rollin in his grave... a wha kinda ting "dat" ?


Yes, a bit i-ronic - but Bob was well fested.

Mark and Cheryl went to the Negril Police Station yesterday to file a report on Cheryls stolen iPhone 4S. They said the visit was quite the eye-opener. They arrived at the station around the time that people were bringing in food for the prisoners there. As Mark stood in line waiting to file the report, he watched one lady, who had brought in a quart of OJ in a cardboard container, a bag of chips and some chicken. The guard opened the OJ and sniffed it, probably checking for alcohol. Then he poured the contents into a ZipLoc bag and placed it on the table. He then opened the bag of chips and dumped them into a ZipLoc and examined the contents before placing the bag on the table. He did the same with the chicken. Everything was carefully examined and transferred from its original container into ZipLocs before being passed to the cell block. He said he also saw laundry being exchanged in the same careful manner.

The pig roast was good, the pork was done to perfection and had a peppery tang to it. Very nice. Unfortunately the band didnt show up. Apparently they had met up with Luciano at the MXlll concert the night prior and had gone off to do some recording with him  the pig roast gig becoming suddenly unimportant when measured against the opportunity to jam with Jah Messenger.




Speaking of the MXlll concert  Shrek and I didn't go  and here's why. The concert doesnt start until midnight and the main act doesnt come on until 2:00am. If I went, that means I wouldnt get back to my room until say 4:00am? I cant imagine trying to get a cab at that time of the morning. I get up fairly early, so I would definitely have to take a big nap in the afternoon before going. To be honest, although Ive pulled many midnight shifts in the past, I dont know if I could make it until 2:00am with a load on Red Stripes (etc.) on board. And I would be ruined the entire following day. So I simply dont go.

And Im not the only one who thinks that way; Ive spoken with many who share my sentiments. Apparently Luciano was spectacular  but MXlll was practically empty. Notably, according to Francis who was there, there were very few tourists. Heres a thought  start the concert at 9:00pm and have the headliner come on at 11:00. I would go.

Here's Mark and Bea discussing food (they are both foodies):



Here's a small bonfire in front of Firefly. There was an old dude there roasting his nuts - at 8:30pm. WTF?

----------


## groove16

It was closer to 4am than 2am when  sizzla came on in sept at bourbon beach

----------


## Jim-Donna

ROFLMBO... what a visual....."an old man roasting his nuts"........LOL....LOL On the beach...............LOL

----------


## jan24

We are with you....why ruin the whole next day sleeping. Can't pull those all nighters anymore.  Last year we saw Toots and he came on at 10 till 12:30 and was wonderful.  Sad to see those shows at Negril Escape and The Jungle are over.

----------


## Dana1

> We are with you....why ruin the whole next day sleeping. Can't pull those all nighters anymore.  Last year we saw Toots and he came on at 10 till 12:30 and was wonderful.  Sad to see those shows at Negril Escape and The Jungle are over.


It'll be interesting to see what time Toots hits the stage next Saturday at Bourbon Beach!  Saw him last year at the Jungle and will be going to see him again next Saturday at Bourbon Beach.  Good thing we're staying across the street and don't have to worry about getting a cab after  :Smile:

----------


## ackee

too bad about di band but a suh di ting set in Jayhay. Responsibility tun dung and tekking advantage of immediate opportunity tun up!  :Frown:

----------


## Jaherring

I *hope* Toots hits the stage early. I can't hang out late like in my younger years. Especially after having redstripes in the hot sun all day.

----------


## jeannieb

Great reporting. I will be checking back often to read more. Thank you for sharing.

----------


## Sam I Am

Thanks for the updates!  That piggy looks yummy!

----------


## poolguywindsor

What am I doing reading this in Negril? Had to check in. Was at MX 3 until 4: am after a day of travel was worth it but am still tired after the Jungle til 3:30 this morning? I am gettint to old for this  s@#$! lol

----------


## Fitzy

Hey Kahuna!  Lovin' your writing as usual and good to see some pics of the runnings.  We're not making it down this year so having your report to read helps me get through February.  One good thing though is the weather here in Southern Alberta is sunny and gorgeous for feb.  not like when we flew out of Calgary one year in -40.  We'll be missing the PeeWees bash tonight so if you could please include it in your report that would be awesome!  Thanks and enjoy the rest of your reach.

----------


## Kahuna3

PGW - hope to see you around soon, somewhere . . .
Fitzy - yup, we will be going to Pee Wee's BD and will have report and photos

Yesterday, around noon, Bea and I went into town to pick up some things from the fruit ladies; mangos, papayas, tomatoes, bananas, and coconuts. On the way back we jumped into a route taxi and I was surprised to see a female driver. Ill tell you what  if her driving is any indication of how other female route taxi drivers would drive  every taxi driver should be a woman.

(Funny thing about that verbal tick - Ill tell you what.  I picked it up while in the Panhandle, and now I hear everybody using it. I think it works best with a Rick n Bubba Alabama accent.)

Today, after our beach walk, I went for my regular morning swim in the ocean. I put my goggles on and swam along the buoy line from Rainbow Arch to Sandy Haven - it takes about fifteen minutes. Ive been here just over a week and the water today is as clear as Ive ever seen it  it was glorious; the sunlight in dappling patterns on the rippled sandy bottom. I had turned around at Sandy Haven and was making my way back, zoned out and thinking about a mountain bike that Im going to build this spring, when I noticed a shadow to my left. I looked over  it was a spotted eagle ray cruising along just below the surface about five feet from me. These rays have such a curious head, the bird-like beak, the big eyes, almost comical. We swam in formation for about a minute; him trailing a long sinuous tail trailed behind and me altering my stroke so that I could better observe him. I felt privileged for the short accompaniment.

The weather is clear and hot, its getting to be monotonous  :Smile:  On tap today is the afternoon party at the Boat Bar and later, Pee Wees birthday bash. Were looking forward to both.


Remember I said my beach buddy JT will be arriving soon - well I have a JT story that I have to pass along to you - it's a classic. I'll try to get it up later today or early tomorrow.

Here's a shot of Bea - "Hey, My drink is empty!!


Abandon all hope - ye who enter here


Here's a wild and crazy idea for slowing the traffic down on the beach road - enforcement??!!

----------


## VVHT

K3,

Loving this TP. Sitting here at work in Boston, even though the Governor had declared a State of Emergency due to the approaching Blizzard! At least I still have internet to entertain me...

Keep posting! Good stuff!

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## Lady Jane

Looking forward to the JT story. And your Bea is so pretty.

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for the continuing report . . . it's appreciated!

----------


## gerryg123

Good stuff ....

----------


## marley9808

Loving your reports as always!

----------


## Jaherring

I went to high school with Rick....funny guy!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Heading down to the beach soon have not made it passed the Wild Parrot yet, but maybe today!

----------


## Kahuna3

PGW - I was at White Sands and Pee Wee's yesterday - we keep missing each other.
Jaherring - I thought you would get the Rick n' Bubba reference - I love those guys.

I mentioned that JT will be coming soon. JT is a character; PGW and Mrs. Brown, Im sure will agree. When in Negril, JT never wears a shirt, or shoes. Hell walk around downtown Negril in his shorts and ball cap with his reading glasses perched on top. His wallet is a ZipLoc bag that he tucks into his shorts. Into it are stuffed all he needs to survive a day at the beach: smokes, lighter, a little cash, his room key and maybe a gizzada or two. JT is always smiling, he has areally good time in Negril and the locals love him.

A group of us went on the pub crawl last year and somehow, while we were at Pee Wees, JT got out of synch with the bus. Well, we had agreed that we would make our way to Ricks after the last pub stop, so JT simply walked from Pee Wees to Ricks in his bare feet; no shoes, no shirt, no problem, mon. By the way, Ive never seen JT apply any sunscreen.

Heres another JT story. Back when the For Real bar was still the best bar on the beach (Boo Whoo, whoo, - God, I loved that bar!) a group of us were there for beers before sunset, as was our custom. We drank, talked, watched the sun go down, and drank some more, etc. It was getting quite late and the time came when JT had to pay the rent on the refreshments that hed imbibed. The restrooms at For Real were not the most convenient, and towards the end of the evening, they could be a little, um, in disarray. One would not want to walk into the restroom in bare feet, because the floors were wet and I dont think it was sea water. JT is also somewhat fastidious, some times in the oddest ways- have you ever met someone who feels the urge to eject his breakfast at the sight of a certain shade of blue?

Well, JT had to go in a bad way and I think he was planning on going to pee in the ocean when Likkle Jimmy (one of our peeps) piped up, Theres a bathroom just next door at CoCo. 

Where? JTasked.

Just around the fence, LJ pointed, around those bushes. You can go right there.

Well, JT left the bar and rounded the end of the fence, just as directed.

Several moments later there arose a great thrashing of the bushes just the other side of the fence. This was accompanied by a powerful stream of patois invectives including every form of KLAAT that has ever been spoken. JT appeared around the edge of the fence, wide eyed and bewildered. Close behind him the highly animated source of the instructive utterances followed.

Apparently, in his urgency, JT had assumed that the bushes were the latrine to which he had been directed. In fact, there are a couple of very fine restrooms about thirty paces further. And JT was not aware, (indeed how could he have been?), that one of the local beach boys had bedded down to catch a few zzzzs in the leafy comfort of the sheltering foliage. JT had unwittingly voided his distended bladder on the unfortunate fellow, drenching him. 

Well. JT pleaded his ignorance while the sodden recipient of his effluent slapped runnels of processed rum from his pant legs. The multi-KLAATS continued,unabated, until JT fished his wallet from his shorts and extracted sufficient funds to quell the misunderstanding.

I cant wait until JT gets here.

----------


## Jaherring

Lol....Love the stories!! JT is a hoot!

----------


## pretty40

great reading as always...

----------


## ackee

RTFLMAO!! jeezas!!
dat was funny ! 
not so wise to walk barefooted in jayhay tho, wid all the dawgs and puss' roamin the streets and beach but sounds like JT has never gotten an infection...and maybe he won't ..!

----------


## Lady Jane

To funny!!!!!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Thats one I have not heard the people on the veranda next to me are giving me some strange looks as I am laughing out loud reading this! I heard the no shoes story before but not that one, having met JT, makes it even funnier as I can just see that playing out!

----------


## NikkiV

8 more sleeps. Bringing a newbie with me this time & as a way of getting ready for the trip we are reading both Good Walk out loud to each other & this trip report. Loving it! He's learning a lot of what to expect & looking forward to the trip as I am to my return, wants to try a Flaming Marley thanks to you K3.  :Smile:  Maybe we'll see you on the beach next week or around town.

----------


## Kahuna3

> 8 more sleeps. Bringing a newbie with me this time & as a way of getting ready for the trip we are reading both Good Walk out loud to each other & this trip report. Loving it! He's learning a lot of what to expect & looking forward to the trip as I am to my return, wants to try a Flaming Marley thanks to you K3.  Maybe we'll see you on the beach next week or around town.


Thankyou NikkiV - maybe bump into you around town or on the beach  :Smile: 

Yesterday was busy  The Donkey Races 
From our garden side room at White Sands we can hear the donkeys braying, hee-hawing and honking early in the morning on the day of the race. Seems they are excited to be hitting the track.

It was the busiest, biggest and best Donkey races yet! The place was jammed from road to the beach with people and both sides of the road were lined with cars for blocks. There were more tents, more vendors and lots to see and do. Here are some random thoughts:

- many of the local people dress themselves and their children up for the event  and they look fine. The tourists are in the same clothes that they wear every day.

- this year there was a lot of cloud cover in the afternoon, a welcome relief from what is usually a hot and cloudless day in a place where there is little shade.

- the donkeys were just as uncooperative and irascible as usual, and this provided for some hilarious hijinks on the track. 

- Jamaican women have no qualms about popping it out and breastfeeding their babies in full public view  this is great, it looks as natural as can be and I dont see why anyone would object.

- up on the center stage, there were beer guzzling contests, dancing competitions and spice bun eating matches. They had problems getting women to come up on stage and compete in the bun eating contest until they changed the name to pastry eating contest. Im not kidding. 

Its raining this afternoon in Negril  think Ill spend some quality time with my Kindle.

Check this video of a donkey race
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzBhQ...ature=youtu.be


A really tall dude


Cute donkey!


It was packed!!


No lineup at this concession.

----------


## marley9808

Yay!!! Thanks so much for the photos and video of the Donkey Races! I look forward to those every year

One of these years I will make it there in person to witness it

Looks like a fun time!

----------


## justchuck

I'd like to see the donkey races, maybe one of these years.  Thanks for the pics and report, always interesting!

----------


## butch

Here's a small bonfire in front of Firefly. There was an old dude there roasting his nuts - at 8:30pm. WTF?

Attachment 22867[/QUOTE]

lmao....that crazy dude was running everywhere as free as the day is long, then finally passed out like a baby next to the fire! I have never seen anything like it, and hope I never see it again!! Great report Kahuna

----------


## Kahuna3

Hey butch - thanks for the feedback, Yah - the old dude at FireFly was something special.
I have much to write about, but the time seems to evaporate around here.


Here is another Donkey Races video. It’s a hoot – a man powered Ferris Wheel. The kids go berserk over this!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwGWRPEiiPQ

It rained a lot on the beach yesterday afternoon. I guess people drink (or toke or whatever) more when it rains, because the garden side of White Sands was a rockin’ from about 5:00pm on. People singing and calling out to each other – and, while the rain pounded down, the villa pool was the scene of a raucous party that sounded like it might have been fungi-fuelled.

Today it's clear and warm and everything has a fresh washed look to it after the torrents of rain we had. This morning the ocean swim was wonderful, splendid, glorious, stunning (pick one – I can’t) the water was even clearer than a couple of days ago and it felt like silk sliding over my skin. The eagle ray, I think it’s the same one, visited me again, this time swimming diagonally across my path. Later, Bea and I had toast and coffee on the patio at Charela. We saw a doctor bird flitting between the red blossoms of the bush nearby. All in all, an auspicious start to another day on da beach. No big plans for the day, other than giving Dude (the baby macaw) his daily vocal lessons - which I'll discuss later. But something always comes up

The Music Video at White Sands:
Two nights ago we watched a music video being filmed in front of a big bonfire at White Sands. The group was ‘Makeshift Innocence’ – they’ve been in Negril all week working on this video, I think the bonfire scene was the final taping. I’m sure it will be a great promo for Negril.

The lead singer is Jesse James Cameron, from out west in Canada. He lived and went to school in Negril and it shows- their music is an infusion of rock, reggae, pop and roots, with a solid Jamaican foundation. Jesse is a natural entertainer. Check them out on You Tube. He and his female bassist/accompanist put on an acoustic show after the videotaping, and it was very, very good. While I was watching him he reminded me of another musician – but I couldn’t place it. Then this morning, while I was lounging next to the pool at the CSA sports complex, it hit me – Zavier Rudd. I think Jesse James is the Canadian Zavier Rudd. (If you haven’t seen Zavier Rudd, you must check out his version of ‘No Woman, No Cry’ on YouTube – it is hauntingly beautiful.)

So, Makeshift Innocence is going to put on another show tonight after sunset at White Sands. If you are around, do yourself a favour and catch them.

Yesterday J.T. and some others of our company arrived.  I wonder what sort of trouble JT will get into this trip. 
Here’s a photo of the bonfire gathering:




Here’s a vid of the bonfire:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI19A1gM28E

----------


## butch

Kahuna great read! Have you seen the really big ray out with the spotted ones yet? On one occasion there was a real dark ray about 3 times the size of the two spotted rays seen in front of Sun Beach. I didn't have a camera at the time but it was an imposing figure out there in the water!

----------


## yetta

So enjoying your report!  Thanks for all the links too!  Just checked out You Tube and watched the official video "Your Body" by Makeshift Innocence.....Sweet indeed!!!  :Smile:

----------


## jan24

Thanks for sharing all the great vibes and happenings going on all around you.

----------


## poolguywindsor

OK so in spite of eveyone advising me to get while I can, I spent the afternoon/evening hangin with JT!
It was just a lot of fun and words if you can get a few in cant describe,lol
I have pictures and memories to recolect from this memorable day!
So  i am thinkin your crew could chip in and I could hang with Johnny the rest of your stay?

----------


## Kahuna3

PGW - that is a very good offer - should've suggested it sooner!
Saw PGW on the beach yesterday afternoon, he was making his last stroll. Hes gone today  but get this  hell be back on March 5th, the day before I leave!

Today is Ash Wednesday, so things are cut back a pace here in Negril, traffic on the road is down and it feels a bit like a Sunday. One of our group (a 2nd year Newbie) got really excited for a while last night when she mis-heard that today was Hash Wednesday.  

Tonight is the Repeat Guest Appreciation Dinner at White Sands. Put on by the Moo-Youngs, who own and operate White Sands, it is an annual event consisting of a scrumptious buffet and potent rum punch. A very high percentage of the guests at White Sands are long-time repeat customers. Tonight, as an added bonus, Mistaken Innocence will be performing a gig at poolside. Its gonna be hot, hot, hot. Photos and video later.

I mentioned Dude, Franciss baby Macaw. We visit with Dude everyday  hes a character, only three months old, he has another 80 years to live (unfortunately, probably in a cage). Francis tells me hes going to name the next baby  who we can already hear peeping in the hutch - after Bob Marley. Dude is tame, having been taken from his parents when very young and hand-fed for a month. I feed him a banana and rub him under his wing. Even though Dude is not that big yet, he can eat a whole banana  he stores it in his food pouch at the base of his throat.

I call Dude a him, but we dont know if hes male or female  you need a DNA test to sex a macaw.  I look forward to my visits with Dude, its hard to believe that a three month old baby parrot could be so cute and already developing a personality.

Francis is a big fan of the Toronto Maple Leafs; he watches Leafs games on his computer and he is up on all the stats and the players. Me, Im an Ottawa Senators fan. As I feed Dude the banana, I repeat slowly and clearly, Leafs Suck! Leafs Suck! Dude tilts his head and says, uuck, uuck. Maybe his vocal chords are not yet developed enough to make the S sound, but I figure, in a few weeks, hell have it down pat.

Heres a video from the Boat Bar on Friday (late  I know, but I got so much things to do). The long-haired dude in the video is my buddy Shrek and the guy leaning against the tree is Hugh, who hangs out at White Sands, but went to New York on Sunday to pursue the love of his life (she bought the ticket). Good luck Hugh.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4FpAvpvk2M

The place was packed. There was a good party vibe going on there and a tight Reggae band provided the vibes.



Yah, just another crummy day in paradise  :Smile:

----------


## JaJodi

"Hash Wednesday" LOL!

----------


## STRIPER

3 cheers for old glory! :Wink:

----------


## Jaherring

Don't you just love the stars and stripes?

----------


## NRV

Enjoying your reports! We probably passed each other at the Boat Bar last Friday. The pile of towels in your video are ours!

----------


## Lady Jane

LOL, you have so much fun! Loved the Donkey video, and the kids ferris wheel. Really like Makeshift Innocence, thanks for the heads up on them.

Lots of sand in front of the Boat Bar. Can't wait to hit the beach.

Where is the Dude located? White Sands? I would love to feed him

----------


## BevyMacG

Love reading your reports! 

I am new to the message board but not Negril. We are also from Ottawa and stay at WS.
I told Francis last year when we were leaving that I was going to bring him a signed Alfredsson hat.  We arrive April 6 so not to worry we will keep working on Dude! 
He will be a Sens fan!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Love "Makeshift Innocents" Sweet tunes fa sur. Really enjoy tagging along with you~~ TY

----------


## Kahuna3

Thanks to all of you for the feedback, I really do appreciate it. Lady Jane, Jim-Donna, BevyMacG, STRIPER, NRV, Jaherring and everybody else.

So yesterday I saw this interesting tattoo on the beach. There was a comely young woman, lying on her back, lounging in the sun. I noticed her tattoo. It was rainbow-style, consisting of lettering, arching up from under the front of a smallish bikini bottom. I was positioned such that I had to read it upside down. It said - Lucky You. The L and the u were partially covered by the fabric of the bikini bottom. There was some smaller print too, which I couldnt make out. Jeff, one of our peeps who had been closer to her, said he thought the smaller print read - If you can read this . . .

Bea and I walked out onto the street to cross over for sunset and we saw JT walking along the road. Barefoot, wearing just his shorts and a ball cap. Smiling, as always. So far, no JT antics to report on. He did tell me hat he had met up with PGW one night and tried to match him drink for drink, but failed miserably.

Later we had a great buffet at White Sands, and the rum punch  whoa! That punch was stealthy, after two it would creep up on you and whack you on the back of the head. But that didnt stop us from having several more. There was no show  the band was tired from two weeks of music video taping.

After we feasted we walked up to Sunnyside and there was a party going on! Maureen had Shaggy blasting (of course - Maureen is in love with Shaggy) and she was dancing behind the bar. It was a good crowd and we spent some time there. Here is what was goin on . . . . in pictures

http://youtu.be/kKyyhyu9FVw

http://youtu.be/CQlSPX0vRHg

----------


## justchuck

It's nice to hear about the happenings pon da beach!

----------


## Fitzy

Kahuna, just love it when you're in Negril.  I enjoy your reports so much.  Did you make it to PeeWees Birthday Bash?  Any pics or anything to write about the party?  Glad you guys are having such a good time!

----------


## Face Down

Thanks so much K3...I find myself coming here more than once a day to catch your updates.  Also just about finished "Walk Good"...awesome read my friend!!

----------


## poolguywindsor

I did get one more beach walk in on ash wenesday, but no sign of JT. One afternoon/evening was enough I hardly got to talk!
May be the only Senator fan in Windsor here, you may not have heard, Karlson is out for the season, not good!

----------


## Vince

GREAT report and pics!!

----------


## Lady Jane

Hee hee great pics.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Just before he was about to get locked up, but I think he talked his way out of it!

----------


## Kahuna3

Fitzy  Yah, we went to Pee Wee last week, didnt take any photos though. It was a packed house. They slaughtered a goat at Pee Wee's in the afternoon and cooked it right away, it was ready around 10:00. There was a big crowd on the road, a couple of jerk barrels smoking in the parking lot, music playing from a bank of speakers just off the road. The No Limit bar was packed, guys were playing dominoes out front. Lots of traffic and people around. It was a block party.

Thanks justchuck and facedown, thanks for reading my 1st book (check out Sunset Negril  :Smile:  
Thank you vince and LadyJane

Did some running around in town this morning, it was really hot.  Off to the Boat Bar now for the 1st Red Stripe of the day.

Tomorrow my daughter Alex arrives   :Smile:   with her beau Josh.  So the next week will be busy and fun, showing them around and doing stuff we dont usually do. Probably wont have a lot of time to post.


Here is a video of me trying to teach the Dude to say Leafs Suck. Also a bunch of random shots.




Me guarding my stash at White Sands

----------


## Sunny

Love reading your reports....thanks for sharing!!

----------


## vikman

K3
Thanks for the report great to see pictures makes us want to be there. The books are both great will read again on the plane down Monday. Hope to run into you and meet you. Owe you a stripe for the books.
Nick

----------


## jan24

[QUOTE=vikman;84666]K3
Thanks for the report great to see pictures makes us want to be there. The books are both great will read again on the plane down Monday. Hope to run into you and meet you. Owe you a stripe for the books.
Nick[/QUOTe


Hey Nick, he was on the bus crawl last year with us.  We will both  be looking for you, books in hand Kahuna.  I must meet this dear bird.  Where is he located? Bird seed, soon come.

----------


## Lady Jane

I love that video of Dude. He is beautiful. And the pics are awesome. I can almost "smell" the beach 22 more sleeps!!

----------


## Lady Jane

Oh and JT! Nice to put a face to the name. He has an award winning smile

----------


## lorirowin

Good report! I will (with my friend Brian) be in Negril on Wed. as well! It is my 8th trip. I used to always go alone but it is also great to have a friend. I have stayed at White Sands before, they used to have a pool table and I wondered if they still do. I like to play pool! We are staying a Whistling Bird for 4 days then heading to the cliffs for 4 days. Maybe we will bump into you on the beach! Can't wait! 


Lori

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Loving this.  The video of Dude is awesome!

----------


## mn negril fan

Yes they still have the pool table

----------


## justchuck

Nice report, keep it coming!

----------


## Kahuna3

Alex and Josh arrived yesterday and have settled in - Chances pizza for lunch, Best in the West for dinner. Good start. No sign of the Cake Lady last night though.

Today it is cool and windy and big waves are pounding the beach.Going for a walk later, then Sunnyside for beers. Arranging for pub crawl on Wed and YS Falls on Thursday. Big concert at Waves on Wed nite - Lady Shaw and a whole bunch more. Gonna be busy. Willhave lots of phoyos and ty'ings to say, but later.

More crew arriving today and tomorrow.


I mentioned earlier that birds feast on the ripe fruit in the Ethiopian apple tree that is situated just outside our balcony. Well, at night  the fruit bats come. Dozens and dozens of them. These rat bats, as the Jamaicans call them, have a wingspan of about one foot. When I first got here, there were no bats at night in that tree. But it only took one bat to find it, then the next night he came back with all of his cave buddies. They begin arriving around an hour after sunset. They set up an orbit around the tree, swiftly winging around and around to periodically dive into the foliage and light on a fruit-laden branch. There must be forty or fifty of them, its quite a spectacle. They eat for a while then resume their orbits. As they fly, they occasionally make a twitter/chip sound. They also relieve themselves, squirting guano on the side of the building and deck flooring. The railing is not currently a good place to hang a towel out to dry. 

Our chambermaid, Janet from another Planet, curses them, Dem rat-bat, dey dutty, dutty. I wanta hit dem in de head! whenever shes swabbing bat poop from the tiles of the balcony. Their feast creates a huge mess under the tree as well, it is littered with half eaten apples, leaves that have been knocked off and myriad small chunks of fruit. The gardeners rake and sweep it up every day.

These bats are not shy, if I stand on the balcony and lean out a little, a few of the bats will break away from their dizzying orbits to come over to check me out. They flit by me, about a foot from my face, then return to their business. 
Check out this photo of one of the bats coming over to check me out.

----------


## nutz4travel

Love the bat pictures!  

I think maybe Dude is a leaf's fan, he doesn't seem to want to say "leafs suck" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lady Jane

Ooooo that bat pic is scary, for me anyway. Another blizzard here K3. Please think of me when you are walking in the sand and drinking a cold Red Stripe. 
21 more sleeps

----------


## Kahuna3

> Love the bat pictures!  
> 
> I think maybe Dude is a leaf's fan, he doesn't seem to want to say "leafs suck"


I don't think the Dude is a Leafs fan - that would be cruelty to animals. He's just having problems with the 'S' sound. I'm gonna keep working with him.

Yesterday was a very blustery day in Negril, but that didnt slow us down too much. We still hit the beach and did some walkin about, but we didnt go in the wata. Check this video of the wave action.




Heres a boat that was pulled up on the beach because the water was so rough.




Heres a shot of Alex and Josh just entering the unregulated territories. Do you think they will be okay? They are lovin Negril and are already talking about next year.



We usually meet on the White Sands sundeck for sunset, but last night it was cool and windy and the horizon was obscured by cloud, so we all gathered in the gazebo at White Sands and had a drink  there were 13 of us. Here is a shot of a couple of cuties. 



So we were all sitting around and I looked over towards the beach  and I spotted the Cake Lady!  I went and brought her over and everybody got excited when she said she had German chocolate cake. She also had banana cake  we had hit the mother lode!



So we all gathered around and we pretty well cleaned her out. Heres a shot of the Cake Lady and JT. This is an unusual shot because JT has a shirt on - it was so cool yesterday afternoon. 




Later Bea, Alex, Josh and I went down to Margaritaville to dine  mainly because it is sheltered and the service is quick. There was a shooter guy walking around. Here is a shot of my baby girl . . . Im so proud of her  :Smile: 



When they started up the karaoke the screeching and wailing was so bad we had to get out of there.
The weather is calmer today, so well see what happens next.

----------


## VVHT

K3,

Good stuff! It is blustery and Very Very Cold here in Boston. Need my Negril fix. 

Thanks for posting pics, video and TP.

VVHT

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for the update.  It was even cold in Florida this morning.

----------


## Marie

Hi Kahuna3 enjoying your report but the Jamaican Apple is called *Otahaite Apple*

----------


## pine tree john

the german chocolate cake is to die for.shes been on the beach fo near 40 years.ever had her callaloo pockets?

----------


## kellylr82

Pops!!!
Lovin' the posts.  Looks like Alex and Josh are having a good time.  They look like they need a bit of colour on them though to fit in with the rest of you beach folk.  Loved the video of Dude.  Ryan is not impressed with the language training that you are giving him, haha.  Keep up the good work, I'm sure by the end of your trip he'll have "Leafs Suck" down pat!  Then next year you have to teach him Go Sens!  Keep up the bloggin' and the pics.

Love,
Kelly

----------


## Kahuna3

> Hi Kahuna3 enjoying your report but the Jamaican Apple is called *Otahaite Apple*


Thanks Marie - I knew it had some weird sounding proper name, but forgot it.
And thanks to all of you who are tagging along on my likkle reach. (you to 'kellylr82')  :Wink: 

We have been really busy the last couple of days  so not too much time to post. But here is a quick update:
Remember I said there was a LOT of sand on the beach, well, we had a high tide that coincided with big winds and waves and the sand got moved around. The following shot is at Country Country  look at the bamboo siding below the deck - you can see how much sand has been washed out. Up and down the beach, the usual spots are washed out.




We introduced the kids to Niahs patties  they loved it and theyve been back.



Also, we usually have breakfast at Charela; its close to White Sands and good. And they have a very cool cat named Lucy. Heres the kids and Lucy. 





Did some touring around in town and saw this truck full of oranges.



Heres a rainy sunset shot from a few days back.




Polly (Sinbad) wanna cracker?  This is the Dude's papa. He takes the water cracker, nibbles on it a bit then goes over to his water bowl and then dunks it. Smart bird. Remember the parrot toy we put in the cage the second day I got here? This morning I visited the birds and saw that the toy has been totally destroyed  just a chain hanging there now. So I guess they liked it.



Im not caught up yet, but that will have to do for now. Today we went snorkelling, this afternoon is the pub crawl and tonight a concert at Waves  Lady Saw. The kids are excited. Details and photos later. Some of our crew is starting to leave, so things should settle out a bit.
Likkle more  One Love.

----------


## justchuck

Enjoy your day, and Thanks for letting us tag along!

----------


## Vince

^^^^^agreed!!!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Yes thats the same cake lady, I have not seen her in years, and that is the first time I have seen John with a shirt!

----------


## vikman

K3
It was nice meeting you on the love bus drunk crawl yesterday. Love these reports. 
Nick and grace

----------


## Lady Jane

Great pics K3. Just PMed a person about the beach at CSA being wide and all, maybe that has all changed since the other day? I havent seen Country Country that washed out before. Hope the beach is good at White Sands and Nirvana

----------


## Kahuna3

> K3
> It was nice meeting you on the love bus drunk crawl yesterday. Love these reports. 
> Nick and grace


Nice to meet you guys as well - on the 'drunk crawl'  :Smile: 

Lady Jane - the sand is coming back already, and CSA is good. But Lazy Dayz and Treehouse are washed out badly.

Im still behind on my report, but I will catch up after the kids leave  I have lots of things that I want to share with you and I have a JT story for later. We have been busy, busy, busy . . .  heres a quick update.


So we went to Ricks for sunset  (yah, I, know). But the kids wanted to go. It was the usual Ricks scene. Josh decided he was going to jump  heres a shot;



I must say the lighthouse looked beautiful in the bright slanting rays of the setting sun against the darker cloudy background  check it out.



When the girls went to the ladies room, Josh and I went to the mens and then freaked them out by reaching thru the mirror wall when they were at the sink. Then the girls posed with the rasta dude  $100J  yes, a true rasta man.
Open sesame, here comes Rasta man



Ricks was a frenetic, touristy kind of fun. After sunset, we walked down to Ahhhh Bees and had monstrous jerk burgers  they were very good and very spicy.  

The next morning we were up early and went snorkelling with Mike, who keeps a nice clean boat. The water was calm and clear  it is always nice to get out on the water.






Alex and Josh snorkelling of off Booby Cay




It was a busy day on the water in Negril.

----------


## nutz4travel

Thanks Kahuna for the TR and the pictures, looking forward to more  :Smile:

----------


## ackee

I wanted to share this Facebook page page with you  and the nature lovers reading this  ..it has information about a parrot endemic to Jamaica  - the yelow billed parrot 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hope-G...684?ref=stream

----------


## Kahuna3

We had a busy day today, but its raining now  its been raining a lot the last ten days. So let me catch up a little.

Jet skis  I hate em . . .  but I love em. Sorry, Im a hypocrite as regards jet skis. The girls took one and Josh and I had one each. I have a go-to jet ski guy, Robin. But Robin was out of sea bikes. He wanted us to wait for 30 minutes, but it looked like rain, so I told him we were going to go to someone else because we wanted to go right away. He tried to talk us into waiting, but when we said no, he arranged for three bikes with his buddy. I always pay $1 per minutes from Robin. So we took off for 40 minutes. We jetted from Sun Beach to the Blue Cave Castle, then scooted across Long Bay all the way to Bobby Cay. Then a quick look into Bloody Bay and then slowly back along the shoreline to Sun Beach. Thirty-six minutes. 








When we got back the guys who we had rented the bikes from were arguing with Robin. The air was thick with Klaats. Apparently they were not happy with the $1 per minute deal he had made with us. We walked away and let them settle it. 

Heres a shot of Robin and LuLu (her beach name).



Later we headed up to Canoe for dinner. We taxied it up to the traffic circle and then set out walking the rest of the way. As we were passing HiLo a car pulled up beside us and J.T. popped out wearing just his black shorts and holding his trademark red solo cup (Appleton and Pepsi).

At Canoe, the waitress made J.T. put on his t-shirt.  During dinner J.T. told me that he had bumped into this dude, lets call him GulfShores, that J.T. has absolutely no time for  to put it mildly. He said he was sitting at the bar when GulfShores walked up to him and said Hi. It was the first time they had met this reach. GulShores, who cant stand cigarettes,  noticed that J.T. was smoking and said, So, youre still smoking.

J.T.  who cant stand GulfShores, pointed at his beer belly and replied, And youre still fat!

Heres a shot of J.T. on our snorkel cruise.



At Canoe, Bea and I had lionfish, which was good. The kids and J.T. had burgers in coco bread. The burgers were so huge that they couldnt finish them  a hungry dog that was hovering around on the beach benefitted from the leftovers. 

Later we walked to Swordfish and had cake. We took in the view from the bar deck  there is a very nice view of the beach from there.

Our party is shrinking. Shrek and his S.O. have left us. Many have come and many have gone. Things are starting to quiet down.

----------


## kellylr82

Ah!  So jealous!  Did Alex say the water was COLD?!?

----------


## Kahuna3

Before I get into rambling – to those of you who are following this – thanks for sticking with me. I realize that this is a different slant on a trip report, and I get it that it is of absolutely no interest to lots and lots of boardies, but I also know that there are a few boardies who roll like I do when in Negril, and it is for you that I write. Lately I've come to realize that I have de-volved 'out of the mainstream' - I think it's an age thing. I will finish this TR, but it will be my last contribution on the board, after this I will be a lurker.

Staying in Negril for 34 days is a privilege – I know that. And it’s been wonderful being here and having people arrive and greeting them and doing things together and hanging out and all that. Great. But, I’ll tell you what, every ‘hello’ has a corresponding ‘goodbye’, and saying all those goodbyes is a be-atch. This morning my daughter Alex and her beau Josh left for home. That was the toughest of the goodbyes so far. It put me in a melancholy mood that I’m still feeling, even after an intentionally long, cathartic workout at the gym. Alex was here for eight days and ‘wow’ did it ever go by fast and it was a blast.



But I’m getting ahead of myself because I still haven’t caught up on all the things we did – which I will do in due time.
So in the meantime, let me tell you about our housekeeper, Janet (she from another planet). When I introduced Janet to Alex she smiled widely and looked at me, nodded and said, “Yah, mon!” I then introduced her to Josh. She looked Josh carefully up and down and then asked him, “Are you treating dis girl proper?”

Josh said, “Yes!”

Janet said, “You bettah, ‘cause if you don’t Papa is going to kick your a$$.” Yeah, Janet always speaks her mind. 
I mentioned that Lady Saw performed at a concert here last week. The day before the concert I was in the room when Janet was cleaning up. I asked her if she was going to see Lady Saw. She stopped mopping immediately, looked at me and said, “Lady Saw comin’ to Negril?” 

“Yes,” I said, “tomorrow night at Waves.” Janet got really excited. She fished he phone out of her uniform pocket. A quick conversation in rapid patios ensued – I picked up only a fraction of it, including – ‘Lady Saw -  Waves – Ticket’ 
“So, are you going?” I asked after she put her phone away.

“Me t’ink so!” she replied. She started back at mopping and singing Lady Saw tunes, she was very happy. A couple of minutes later her phone rang and she answered it. “Me going!” she said. Then she was up on her tip toes, like she was wearing five inch pumps. She danced, hand on hip and used the mop handle as a microphone - ‘Let me take you to the seaside’, she sang. She said the song was very popular and “was selling like hot bread”!

The next day when I saw Janet she still had her hair up in her concert do and was still sporting her wrist band. She was tired but happy. She said Lady Saw sang until 3:22am.
No, I didn’t go.

Here’s Janet.



Francis, manager at White Sands - you couldn't meet a nicer guy.




Here’s the veggie truck that stops at White Sands twice a week.




A Negril event that you shouldn’t miss. Free tatts and piercings!!

----------


## poolguywindsor

I will miss the Pimps and Ho,s by a couple days, I think you should go so its in the trip report! lol

----------


## Jaherring

Loving your report and photos.

----------


## groove16

I have been folllowing since day one....I know of several others who do as well....I enjoy your style of traveling and it would be a shame if you quit contributing to this board....

----------


## Sam I Am

Thanks for the report. As a white sands regular, I love hearing about your trips there. So many familiar places and faces that I dearly love. If I can't be there, then a trip report from you is the next best thing!  Thank you.

----------


## rootsie

Ditto with enjoying your posts...I look for it every day. Please don't stop  :Frown:

----------


## Lady Jane

Great photos. Nice putting faces to the names. Bummed I am going to miss you by 2 days! Keep the report coming. With all these views, everyone is tagging along.

----------


## booger

Hey Kahuna,
 The only acceptable reason to not contribute is because you are penning a new book for all to read. Just saying and you know I like the way you roll. Please continue.

----------


## nutz4travel

I too love your trip reports and pictures; I wait anxiously for the next update, but don't always post a comment or thank you.  So thank you, thank you, thank you.  Please don't stop contributing here!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

PLEASE DON'T STOP! I agree with Booger it is only acceptable if you are writing another book.  This trip report nudged me to get my copy of "Walk Good" out and reread for the third time.  It has been awhile and I am appreciating it more now that we have giving up the AI concept for the past few years.  Please keep doing the trip reports.  We love them.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Oh......NO....You are one of my favorites on this board. If you go, your posts will be TRULY MISSED. After all these years....................why? I know I am not the only one that feels this way. Do you blog somewhere we could still follow??

----------


## marley9808

> Hey Kahuna,
>  The only acceptable reason to not contribute is because you are penning a new book for all to read. Just saying and you know I like the way you roll. Please continue.


I agree 100%

----------


## Guirigay

Everybody has their reasons, Big Man. I'm sure yours are long and well considered. One thing is for sure though, writers write. If you're not writing here I'd like to know where.

----------


## Jamerican1

As so many others have said, I love your trip report, posts and pictures! I too have pulled out "Walk Good" to read again (I received it as a Christmas gift this past year!) Please don't stop!!  :Cool:

----------


## LoriB

Almost finished with "Walk Good" as we speak-I enjoy your writing style there as well as here.  You need to let us know where to next find you and your writings!

----------


## justchuck

I'm going to miss your contributions, hopefully you've got another book in the works.

----------


## Biggs of the week

Thanks for sharing.Have enjoyed immensly !

----------


## Sunny

I have also been following your reports from the beginning...I myself am a laid back traveller to Negril and take things as they come. Please don't stop your reports...helping me get by until I reach!!

----------


## Soursop555

K3 I am a lurker.  I used to post but seldom do these days.  I must say your posts are of extreme value to me, and this board .  I will be at Blue Horizon West this Sunday, and I hope to meet up with you.

----------


## mn negril fan

K3 I also am a lurker mostly but enjoy reading your reports very much. Please continue I like the way you roll. Walk good mon.

----------


## Kahuna3

Thanks to all of you for the feedback - all of you who posted just above, really - thanks. Like I said, I will finish this trip report- I still haven't caught up and I have another eight sunsets to go - who knows what will happen - after all, this is Negril.

I must admit that I was having a bit of a down day after Alex and Josh left, but I'd been pondering things for a while and I don't feel any different today, so - it is what it is.

Now for some catching up. Yesterday, Monday, was a big departure day - seven of our crew left. I know a few of them are following this T.R. so my apologies for not saying goodbye - I truly hate goodbye's - they are so awkward for me - and I'm all goodbye'ed out . . . sorry.

OnFriday afternoon we all met up at the Boat Bar. There is always a good party there; a happening crowd, good music and a great vibe that spills out onto the beach and out into the water. 

I walked up to the band and checked them out. As I arrived there, I saw the trumpet player take a really big hit then, before exhaling, bring his axe up to his lips and hit a high note.

The rest of this story is best told in pictures, so here we go:

----------


## Kahuna3

The dude that walks into the video is J.T.

----------


## Kahuna3

Thats J.T. talking to Josh.

----------


## Redheadtravel

Kahuna3, I really enjoyed your trip report and it looks like you and your crew have enjoyed yourselves.  Can you please update me on the state of the beach in front of the Treehouse?  I arrive on Saturday.  My husband and I sometimes travel with large groups where people come and go (not this time, though) and the good-byes are always tough for me too.  I try to be mindful of the great times spent as they are happening and thankful that I was blessed to be able to take the time.  You appear to be blessed with great friends and family and the time to make great memories with them.  Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip.

----------


## Kahuna3

Readheadtravel 

I sent you a PM on the beach conditions.

K3

----------


## Jambarney

K-3 have read your books and we like them very much. Being honest LOVE your trip report and pictures!!!!!!! These are places we frequent and immediately transfer us from cold, snowy Missouri to actually........ well virtually being at the party, bar, or gathering you are photographing, at the very least it sends us into a conversation about our past experiences at the same places. 

I'd like to say thank you for helping bridge the gap between our visits and reality thousands of miles away.

Please live for the moment and totally immerse yourself into your remaining 8 sunsets, hang onto it as hard as you can for right now.

Back home holidays, phone calls and family get togethers are what apologizing about missed or short goodbyes are for. Trust me true friends understand as you would.


Don't even think about it and if and when you have time please keep posting your thoughts.

Have a blast!!!!!

Jamb

----------


## Jaherring

Love the photos! Nice crowd at the Boat bar....one of my favorite stops along the beach. Thanks for posting!

----------


## Lady Jane

Great pics and videos. I love the Boat Bar blast. Thank you so much K3 for posting. Makes this wait so much easier, kinda, sorta. LOL
Anymore sightings of the eagle ray?

----------


## Kahuna3

L.J. - the eagle ray comes by pretty well every day - right on schedule, kind of like the beach vendors.

An Excursion to YS Falls
Bright and early Saturday morning, 8:30am, we all boarded Lloyd1. Everybody was surprisingly cheery for such an early start. Lloyd1 is a very comfortable, well maintained, twenty three passenger bus, so with only eleven in our party, there was plenty of room to lounge.




Just past the traffic circle in Negril, Lloyd Lewis, our driver and tour guide, stopped at the tri-coloured banana truck and bought two large hands of bananas for the bargain Jamaican price of $500J, which is a very good price considering theres a banana shortage right now. We passed the bananas around and were quickly back on our way.

Alex and Josh had wanted to see some of the country side so I organized an outing to YS Falls. I asked others in our crew if they wanted to go. I understand how difficult it is for people to give up one beach day from a one or two week trip, so I was pleasantly surprised when seven others decided to come along. 

We trundled along the road to Sav with Lloyd commentating and pointing out various things of interest along the way. Passing through Savannah-la-Mar we stopped at a gas station to pick up drinks and road treats.

Soon we passed through the small village of Bluefields  this is where Peter Tosh was born and raised and kept a home. Lloyd pulled over to a stop at the front gate to Peter Toshs mausoleum. He told us that there was to be a huge party in the village the next day as it was the anniversary of Peters birthday. The streets would be impassable, filled with people celebrating the life of the great reggae superstar. 



We entered the parish of St. Elizabeth and drove between vast fields of sugar cane framed by green hills further inland. The cane fields gave way to massive papaya plantations.

At Black River, we turned inland and headed for the falls and after a short drive we pulled to a stop at the reception center. A tractor pulled a wagon-full of us up to the falls area, about a five minute drive beside a babbling stream through a cool forest.

For me, the most impressive thing about YS is the vegetation, the trees, the plants, the variety and the lushness of the whole area  it was stunning. Photos dont do it justice, but here are a few.
















Escargot  anyone?



We trekked to the upper swimming pool and waded in. After the bathwater temps of the water in Negril, the fresh and COOL water at YS was a bit of a shocker. Alex, Josh, J.T. and I worked our way, against a powerful current, to the base of a rushing waterfall.  We braced against the rocks there and pushed our backs into the churning white water. We were pounded by the torrent of water, but it was a lot of fun. The others, watching us from the platform, said we sounded like a bunch of eight year olds yelling and screaming at a waterpark.

We got back onto the wagon and departed the falls, well refreshed, about ninety minutes after wed arrived. 

As we were hanging out at the reception center waiting for Lloyd1, we heard what sounded like a car with an amazingly loud sound system approaching. We all turned to see the source of the music. It was a flatbed truck carrying a load of musicians and some very powerful amplifiers. The truck was moving quickly, there were at least six musicians on board and they were playing to beat the band. Lloyd later told us that this was a funeral band. As the truck roared past a small herd of horses, that had been peacefully grazing in a nearby field, suddenly took flight. They ran with wild abandon across a verdant field. They were a picture of grace and beauty as they galloped under the spreading limbs of a giant tree. For a moment I felt like I was watching wildebeests running across the Serengeti.



We loaded up on beers and patties and left YS Falls. Lloyd made a detour up to Bamboo Alley, which was not far away. It was an interesting sight. Lloyd said that the effect of the bamboo trees arching out over the roadway wasnt quite what it used to be due to a recent fire that took out some of the bamboo clumps and the fact that the foliage wasnt as lush as normal due to the on-going drought. When we reached the end of Bamboo Alley we did a u-turn. One side of the street was lined with stalls that were bedecked with bags of peanuts, both shelled and un-shelled. Since they were raw, we didnt purchase any.

Soon we were back out on highway A2, headed for Negril. It being a Saturday, we encountered a few funeral processions along the way. Whereas in Canada funeral processions are stately, slow moving convoys, the ones we saw pulled out and passed Lloyd1!

On the way back, shortly after crossing back into Westmoreland from St. Elizabeth, we stopped at the seaside town of Whitehouse to visit the Saturday market. It started at the main road and ran all the way down to the sea where there was a pier and some local fishing boats were tied up. My immediate impression was that not many tourists stop here. Youve seen a photo of Bea, shes a German blonde and very fair skinned. When we were about halfway down the market road, one of the vendors called out, Hey, Whitey! 

Bea looked over, smiled, waved and replied, Hi, Brownie!

We stopped in at a well-stocked bakery that was crowded with customers buying the freshly baked bread that was stacked high on the counter  it was selling like hot bread! The aroma in that place was divine.

The remainder of the trip back to Negril was uneventful. Shortly after arriving back in our room, the heavens opened up. We enjoyed a tropical deluge from the shelter of our balcony.

----------


## OUV11112

Thanks for the great report.

I really enjoyed both of your books as well.

----------


## Marijane

Thanks for the report , I have been following along closely in anticipation of my reach, which now just 12 days away! I also enjoyed both of your books. Enjoy the rest of your stay. Bless

----------


## Lady Jane

I am slowly savoring Sunset Negril. I want to make it last for 10 more days. Great videos and pics. Has it been raining everyday? Short spurts or long hauls?

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for posting more of your adventures!

----------


## jan24

Thanks again for all the TR's and for taking the time to be approached by all your followers.  You bring so much joy to SO MANY by sharing your love of the island and the Ja. people. You must do what is right for you, but I will definately miss your experiences and adventures.  Irie, bless your family and till we meet again.

I did see a copy of your book in Red Ground last week and they were enjoying it, as we all have.  Looking forward to your next chapter.

----------


## Kahuna3

Thanks jan24, Lady Jane, Marijane, OUV11112 and justchuck - and thankyou ladies for reading my books  :Smile: 

It rained heavily last night, and its overcast today - and muggy. This morning I saw Bea off to the airport. Nineteen have come  eighteen have departed. Now there is only J.T. and me, and J.T. leaves on Monday. He mentioned renting scooters and going on an excursions somewhere, so when it clears up we might do that.

It was raining when we woke up. Bea decided she wanted to go for a swim, so we went down to the beach, it was absolutely deserted. The sea was calm, she waded out into the water, I stayed on the beach. Its warm! she said.
After Bea left I went up to the gym, its about 10 minute walk, or approximately 63 beeps, depending.

Only four sunsets left - Im going to catch up on a few things, so here goes:
Remember the baby parrot that I mentioned  not The Dude  the new one that was in the cage hutch, the one that we could only hear. Well, unfortunately it died. Francis doesnt know why. Maybe Tiki and Sinbad will have another. By the way, The Dude is doing well. He now jumps up on my arm, perches there and chats with me. One day I picked a guava from the tree out back and left it in his cage. He ate the whole thing and the next day his beak was all covered with guava seeds and he was pooping pink. We are still working on Leafs Suck.

The Wild Thing was sold to the Riu in Bloody Bay. It now hauls AI clients from Bloody Bay to Ricks and back.

The bats have stripped all the fruit from the apple tree. Theyve moved on to their next nocturnal buffet. The apple tree is blooming again, so it looks like the cycle will repeat itself.

Ive had to give up my morning swims because I got a mild infection in one of my ears. Its better now but Im not going back to swimming just yet. But I do miss the swims.

Pub crawl notes:
1st stop  Sunset After Dark
2nd stop . . .  ahh, I forgot the rest.

You know how people pass things along to others who are staying longer? There were three ladies in our group who got talked into buying a piece of cake one evening. Normally they only drink alcohol, pina coladas to be specific, and Red Stripes. So buying cake was out of their zone. The next day they asked me for advice on how to eat the cake, they were worried they would O.D.  or whatever. I told them just to have a nibble and see how it went. Well, they did get up the gumption to try the cake, but before leaving they wanted to pass the cake, now three days old, to J.T. who was staying on. He laughed, turned it down and told them to eat it before they got on their flight home.

The ice cream truck that plies the beach road goes by at 50kph. How are you supposed to get ice cream from this guy? By the time you hear the music, hes gone by.

Here are some random photos:

----------


## mn negril fan

Thanks for the update K3. Great pictures. That looks like the apple tree that was in front of our room. Good thing the bats werent there then she would have freaked. Enjoy the rest of your stay.

----------


## kellylr82

Pops!
We have a friend who is getting married in Jamaica in march (march break) next year! Might be a good time for us to all get together (and feel alright)  :Wink:  Mollie is getting herself prepped in advance...
Thought the news and pics might also help with your melancholy.
Love,
Kelly

----------


## Face Down

K3...it has been really great to follow your trip over the last month.  It eased my DIF symptoms for my upcoming trip just a little bit and added a smile to my face many times.  I could not imagine being there for 34 nights, the sense of relaxation and joy that must of come over your those first couple days and now to the dread of having to leave.  Hell, after 9 nights, boarding the plane back to the states spirals me into a depression that last for weeks.  But what an awesome way to spend a month....when I have the means that is something on my bucket list, I just hope that I am not too old to enjoy it...lol!  Sounds like you had a great time and I hope that once you head back to the Rock that you reconsider and bless us with a TR again here at Negril.com.  Safe travels home...Respect.

----------


## Lady Jane

K, love all the pics. Is that your grandson? How sweet is he!!!! Sorry about the ear infection but hope you get a swim in before you hit home. 
Awww, poor little parrot died. Thats sad but its cool Dude will perch on your arm. I hope to find him when I am there.
8 sleeps and counting

----------


## Lady Jane

Grand daughter not grand son. Sorry

----------


## Kahuna3

Face Down - yes breddren - t'anks for for de props.

Jan24 - re-read your post and want to thank you again for your words.

L.J. - soon come for you to Negril - yes - that is my grandaughter - ain't she a darlin'


Thirty-two days - and I feel like I'm just staring to settle in. 

Whoa – it was cold in Negril today!  Cool wind out of the north. Chilly – by Jamaican standards. But not too cold by Canuck standards - just a bracing breeze.  Big waves smashing the shore – but still, there are people walking the beach.  Hardy souls.



I rented a scooter today. It was JT’s last full day, so he wanted to hang at his bar – didn’t want a scooter. So I was solo. Went from my place to Bloody Bay. Nothing going on there. 



Then went all the way to town to the Corner bar.  At the Corner Bar there was a cricket game on the big screen TV. Zimbabwe playing the West Indies. I sat at the bar and ordered a Red Stripe. Shortly after I got there, there was a big play on the screen and everybody in the bar started cheering and yelling – I don’t know cricket from squat – but I acted like I was excited too. Turns out the West Indies won, so I guess that’s a good thing.



After all that excitement , I got back on my scooter and went up to the West End. Stopped at Sea Star and finally met Chris. He’s the owner and a fellow Canuck and also a soon-to-be dad. Also bumped into Kimbobwee and his lovely wife. Made a stop at Rick’s. I was in the vicinity and had to take a leak. Left after a few minutes and went back down to the beach to Sea Splash to say goodbye to J.T. He wanted to go to Sunnyside for sunset.  So he got on the back of my scooter, red solo cup in hand, balancing it carefully so as not to spill a drop of his Appleton and Pepsi. Said he wouldn’t grab me around the waist as we rode down the road because that would be gay. I was Ok with that.



It was windy at Sunnyside, but WOW - what a sunset. For such a crummy weather day the sunset was astounding. Not your classic ‘orb of sun kissing the ocean’ – but a gorgeous tableau of clouds, and wind and big breakers rolling in. People huddled at the bar with towels wrapped around them for warmth. 

J.T. borrowed a winter coat from one of the local dude's and crouched down below the wall to get out of the wind and stay warm.





Can’t believe there are only three more sunsets. But I haven’t totally caught up yet. Still more to say, and photos. Sorry about the short, choppy sentences, but I’m currently reading a Jack Reacher novel  :Smile: 

Likkle more . . .

----------


## Jaherring

Nice photos!! We had snow flurries here in bama yesterday so I figured it would be cool in Jamaica today. It always seems to work that way.

----------


## Lady Jane

That is a great sunset. is Buddy carryinga Puffer Fish? Did it get washed ashore in the waves? Your grandaughter is adorable. Look at that smile and those little teef.
I really hope I won't need a jacket. Better bring one just in case.
Hope you are not to lonely. I am looking forward to the rest of your report.
PS Can you PM me the password for WiFi at WS please?Nirvanas comes and goes, mostly goes

----------


## jan24

What a beautiful sunset, so full of colors. Your granddaughters a cutie. Enjoy your last few moments in paradise and  No problem with the last post, it is all true.

----------


## razzldazzl

K3, Have totally been enjoying your 'trip report'.  Thank you!!!!!!!!!  Time flies when youre having fun hey?  We're flying down March 13th.  Can't wait.  Am also surprising the husband and ordered him Walk Good.  It should arrive this week, just in time for our return home...   Razzl

----------


## Jim-Donna

K3 your grandaughter is PRECIOUS~~~ She needs some dominoes.....LOL

----------


## ekfa51

wow!  i so enjoyed this trip report, pictures and videos!  thank you so much!!!!

----------


## Clarity

K3 - I've been kind of M.I.A. lately. I was so happy to log in and see this Trip Report! It felt like christmas! lol  :Big Grin: 
I devoured it from start to page 22! Thank you for the beautiful pictures, the stories of your experiences and all of the great videos. It really took me back to Negril and I felt some of that sunshine again. I love it!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for the likkle more!

----------


## Jenn

I have loved every bit of your report (and waiting for more!)  I can't wait to get home from work and check for an update! Thanks for the sunshine on these cold Michigan days!

----------


## Kahuna3

efka51, Clarity, justchuck and Jenn  thanks all for Ups! Glad you are feeling the Negril vibe.

Here are some photos that I wanted to post earlier but never got around to. They span the length of my trip. Ive added captions to some.

The big head had sold and is in the lobby at Sandy Haven


Some fishing boats at Whitehouse


A beautiful carpet of blossoms - can you believe it?


Tiki - she's not as evil as she looks.




Negril market prices - per pound - paw paw is papaya.


Dude before the guava . . . 


Dude after the guava. I'm gonna miss the Dude.


Bea- waiting in vain for the ice cream man.

----------


## Kahuna3

34 Sunsets

Im blessed. Im blessed to have a family and loved ones and friends who share with me. Im blessed to have the time and the means and the good health to come to Negril and pass time here with friends and to meet new people and old friends and see new things and familiar things and places. And Im blessed to feel at home in this beautiful country with its beautiful proud people. And for all of that and so much more  I give thanks and praise to the Most High.

So many things draw me to Negril time and time again. I wont even try to start to list them  I wouldnt be able to remember even half of them, and there are new ones each day that I spend here. Once you go, you know. Besides if youve read this trip report (and some of you have read my work too  thank you) you will know why I keep coming back. And God willing, I will be back.

I am ready to go home. I dont leave Negril with a heavy heart. Rather I feel uplifted. It has truly been a great trip. Thanks for tagging along. I hope you had some fun. 

Since I honestly dont know how to properly end this I will do it with two photos  one of yours truly and a picture of my daughter Alexs tattoo.
Likkle more . . .

----------


## nutz4travel

Thanks K3 - enjoyed every moment of your TA.  Weather is decent enough in Ottawa now, not too cold but nowhere near as nice as last year...

----------


## Sam I Am

One of these days I hope to meet you at the bar at White Sands and thank you for your writings.  First drink is on me...

----------


## booger

Thanks big man for sharing your journey with us. Looking forward to the next installment as well as the new book.

----------


## irieworld

Oh man, Dude is a pink, seedy mess! So cool all of it (all=not the mess or Dude but the whole collection stories and pics) As promised. what else could be in the capital of cool. Thanks for the images that make my heart ache for my next trip. Negril is so f***ing delicious.

----------


## Face Down

Love the pic of you with Boobie Kay in the background!!!

Thanks again...safe travels home.

----------


## rootsie

every word was wonderful and the pics were just fabulous! thanks for sharing and safe travels home!

----------


## Lady Jane

Roland, thank you so much for carrying me along on your trip. I hope I wasn't to heavy. I am bummed I am going to miss you by just a couple of days. Would also like to meet you in person and thank you for your books. maybe next year? Your family, your friends, your adventures are so wonderful. I am so happy to took the time to share with all of us. Thanks for getting my spot on the beach ready for me. I will appreciate and be thankful everyday.

----------


## marley9808

I can't believe your 34 "Sunsets in Negril" are already ending! I remember thinking Wow! I wish I could experience a month in Negril. It seems like it went by very fast and I was over here on the "other side" lol

Thanks so much for sharing this trip with us. You always do such a great job of bringing us all along....love the photos, love the videos, and the commentaries and the behind the scenes info, etc. 
Hope you and all the fam had a wonderful time.....I know we all did!

And I echo what Booger said.....can't wait for the next story, either via trip report or a new book!

Thanks again!
Safe travels to all

----------


## Biggs of the week

Thank-You my brother for sharing a most enjoyable read !

----------


## Aimbri

Great TR. K3.. Definitely look forward to next February in Negril.

----------


## mn negril fan

Big thanks K3 I enjoyed immensley.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Loved it.  Thank you so much.  Now I am sad that I am just finishing "Walk Good" and this TR is over too!  I guess I just have to pack and go.  Won't be long now. Thanks again. It was great tagging along.

----------


## OAngie

I loved reading your report I'm gonna miss it with my morning coffee Thank you

----------


## Jenn

Thank you for taking the time to share your journey through 34 sunsets with us. Can't wait to read what you have in store for us in the future. I've enjoyed every word, picture, and video. Thanks again!!

----------


## WiscoJudy

Thanks so much for the great report and pics!

----------


## Schoko

Nice story Bro, now go shovel the driveway!
 :Wink:

----------


## jan24

Thank you again for such a special journey and may you have a year full of blessings and adventures till your next reach.

----------


## Jaherring

The next time you are in PCB, if you haven't already, try out Dusty's Oyster Bar....Best oysters and seafood I have found on the Gulf!!

----------


## bjritz

Super trip report. Loved it. The videos are great, nice vibe all through. Looks like it was just a wonderful time to share with your friends and family. Thanks for bringing us along.

----------


## rinakim

Sigh ........... it's over  :Frown: 
Can't thank you enough for this trip report, kept me going for 35 days!
I pray there will be more.
All the best to you and yours  :Smile:

----------

